# <sujet singulier> est/sont <attribut pluriel> - accord du verbe



## - RG -

Bonjour!

_Le plus grand facteur qui contribue à tout développement *est/sont* les ressources humaines._

_Un élément clé qui m’amène à m’interroger et qui mérite toute notre attention *est/sont* les risques que posent les développements urbains._​
Dans ces deux phrases le verbe être souligné doit être au singulier «est» ou au pluriel «sont»? Et pourquoi? (Dans la première phrase, doit-il s'accorder avec _Le plus grand facteur_ ou avec _les ressources humaines_? Dans la deuxième, doit-il s'accorder avec _Un élément clé_ ou avec _les risques_?)

D'avance, merci!

- RG -

*Note des modérateurs :* Plusieurs fils ont été fusionnés pour créer celui-ci.


----------



## SwissPete

Première phrase : Le sujet est _Le plus grand facteur,_ donc _*est*._
Deuxième phrase : Le sujet est _Un élément clé_, donc *est*.

Il y a un fil similaire ici, dans le forum English Only. Les règles sont les mêmes dans les deux langues.


----------



## janpol

je dirais la même chose


----------



## Dsimson

Bonsoir,

"_Le plus grand facteur qui contribue à tout développement *est* les ressources humaines"_ me parait vraiment très bizarre, ainsi que _"Un élément clé qui m’amène à m’interroger et qui mérite toute notre attention *est* l__es risques que posent les développements urbains." _


Ce type de phrase me pose (et je pense à beaucoup de Français aussi) pas mal de problèmes.
J'ai essayé de rendre ce genre de phrase plus agréable à l'oreille et moins bizarre. Ma technique est de mettre* l'ensemble* avant le COD pluriel .

Cela fera alors : 
- "_Le plus grand facteur qui contribue à tout développement est *l'ensemble des *ressources humaines"
_Il me paraittrait pourtant plus judicieux de recomposer cette phrase. Par exemple : _"Les ressources humaines sont un des principaux facteurs contribuant à tout développement".

-__"Un élément clé qui m’amène à m’interroger et qui mérite toute notre attention est* l'ensemble d*__*es *risques que posent les développements urbains."

_J'espère t'avoir aidé, et au plaisir de te rencontrer de nouveau sur les forums de WR !
N'hésite surtout pas à me demander de plus amples explications ou développements si tu n'as pas compris quelque chose !​


----------



## tilt

Le singulier pour le verbe est ici indiscutable.
Il y a par contre une construction où la question peut réellement se poser, à mon avis : lorsqu'un pronom démonstratif vient prendre la place du sujet.

Par exemple, _Le plus grand facteur qui contribue à tout développement, *c'est/ce sont *les ressources humaines.
_Je dirais que les deux alors sont possibles car _ce _peut renvoyer à _facteur _aussi bien qu'à _ressources_.


----------



## Heot

Bonjour,

Je rédigeais un texte sur les raisons qui me motivent à rejoindre une formation et quelque chose m'a interpelé. 

Est-ce qu'il faut vraiment mettre le pluriel ou le singulier dans le cas suivant : 

"La première est la passion, la seconde *sont* les possibilités professionnelles"

J'ai du mal à repérer le nom auquel il se rapporte dans ce cas précis, car c'est clairement "la seconde" le sujet mais "la seconde" est/sont "les possibilités professionnelles" qui sont, elles, pluriel.


----------



## eiram66

La passion qui m'anime pour [tel ou tel sujet sur lequel porte la formation en question] représente la première des motivations qui me poussent à me porter candidat à cette formation.
D'autre part, les perspectives d'évolution professionnelle que m'ouvrirait cette formation sont déterminantes dans ma démarche de candidature. J'espère en effet pouvoir accéder à [tel ou tel poste/mission] à la suite de cette expérience. Car je suis convaincu(e) de l'importance fondamentale que revêtira cette formation dans la construction de mon avenir professionnel...

Bon j'ai un peu enrobé le tout (et ça se sent vachement), mais le fond demeure...

Sinon, pour répondre plus précisément à la question, il suffit de retourner le sujet : 
"La première est la passion, les possibilités professionnelles représentent la seconde de mes motivations."
 En plus, ça rime...


----------



## Seeda

Tu peux aussi faire une ellipse et omettre et le "sont", ce qui donne :
"La première est la passion, la seconde*,* les possibilités professionnelles"


----------



## proyoyo

Bonjour,

Devons-nous accorder avec "les gaz" ou "le problème" dans cette phrase ? :

"Le problème est/sont les gaz à effet de serre".
Pouvons-nous contourner le problème avec : "Le problème, c'est les gaz à effet de serre" ?

Merci.


----------



## Xence

Personnellement, j'opterais pour une autre formulation, du type:
_Le problème réside dans les gaz à effet de serre._


----------



## Zoulllien

proyoyo said:


> "Le problème est/sont les gaz à effet de serre".
> Pouvons-nous contourner le problème avec : "Le problème, c'est les gaz à effet de serre" ?


Contourner le problème est en effet la meilleure solution (si je puis dire). Sinon, j'accorderais le verbe au sujet, donc "le problème est", mais c'est moche.


----------



## Zoulllien

Un problème similaire ici, et c'est le singulier qui est choisi :
FR: l'une des conséquences est/sont ses descriptions


----------



## CapnPrep

En voici d'autres :
*FR: What causes me the most problems is* (FEG)
*FR: Tout ce qui importe est/sont*  (FEG)
*FR: ce couple est/sont mes amis* (FEG, pas tout à fait la même structure)



Zoulllien said:


> Sinon, j'accorderais le verbe au sujet, donc "le problème est", mais c'est moche.


Il n'est pas du tout certain que _le problème_ soit le sujet dans cette phrase. Pour Grevisse (§932), il s'agit d'un attribut antéposé, même s'il « détermine généralement » l'accord du verbe. Mais « certains auteurs accordent le verbe avec le sujet postposé » comme en français classique.


Son lit *est* deux matelas par terre
La vraie cause de son départ *fut* ses dettes
La véritable proie de l’Injustice *sont* précisément ceux-là qui répondent à son défi
Ce qu’il lui importe de noter *sont* les idées qui lui viennent en formules bien trempées
Donc apparemment on peut faire comme on veut… mais je pense (comme tout le monde, je crois) qu'il vaut mieux éviter ce type de phrase.


----------



## la fée

"Le thème du débat SONT les relations entre parents et enfants". Dans cette phrase, le verbe est-il correct? Merci!


----------



## Servhim

Bonjour La Fée;

Le verbe conjugué "sont" se rapporte au sujet "le thème" et non à l'attribut  "les relations". Par voix de conséquence, il s'accorde avec "le thème"  qui est masculin singulier. La bonne réponse est "Le thème du débat *est* les relations entre parents et enfants". 

Je n'ai pas de connaissances poussées en grammaire, la réponse présentée ici est intuitive, j'espère en ce sens ne pas vous avoir trompée.

Voilà j'espère avoir aidé.


----------



## matoupaschat

Tout à fait d'accord avec Servhim .


----------



## la fée

Encore une question: pourrais-je dire "Le thème du débat, CE SONT les relations..."? Merci à nouveau!


----------



## snarkhunter

Oui, absolument.


----------



## la fée

Merci snarkhunter, mais que pensez-vous de "le thème du débat SONT les relations...". Est-il correct aussi?


----------



## snarkhunter

Non, ce n'est pas correct, ainsi que *Servhim* et *matoupaschat* l'avaient déjà très bien expliqué.

Pour pouvoir conserver un verbe au pluriel, il faudrait inverser la phrase, en inversant son sujet :

"Le thème du débat SONT les relations entre parents et enfants" -> "Les relations entre parents et enfants SONT le thème du débat".


----------



## héé

Mais on peut dire : "Le thème du débat, c'est les relations..." ou "Le thème du débat, ce sont les relations..."


----------



## ilie86

Bonjour,

j'ai un doute à cause de l'influence de l'italien.

La presse (lefigaro.fr et lemonde.fr) utilise les deux.

Le thème commun de ces texte est/sont les moyens de transport.

En italien on utilise le pluriel, mais du moment que le "thème" est au singulier, je suppose qu'il faut utiliser le singulier, n'est.ce pas?

Merci d'avance


----------



## SwissPete

J'utiliserais le singulier._ 

Le thème est ..._

En revanche : 

_Les moyens de transport sont le thème ..._


PS: ... de ces texte*s* ...


----------



## CapnPrep

ilie86 said:


> En italien on utilise le pluriel, mais du moment que le "thème" est au singulier, je suppose qu'il faut utiliser le singulier, n'est.ce pas?


Oui, et je serais curieux de voir les exemples du pluriel que vous avez trouvés dans la presse écrite française. 

[…]


----------



## Artyome

Bonjour à tous ! Je ne suis pas sûr, quel membre de la sentence est le sujet:
"Mon meilleur souvenir d'enfance EST les vacances au bord de la mer Noire."
Ou bien
"Mon meilleur souvenir d'enfance SONT les vacances au bord de la mer Noire."
Comment accorder le verbe ici ?


----------



## Micia93

Bienvenue Artyome 

Je dirais spontanément "sont les vacances ..."


----------



## snarkhunter

Bonjour,

Cela dépend : du groupe qui est donné comme sujet, l'autre devenant alors _de facto_ un attribut.
Et le verbe s'accorde avec le sujet, pas avec l'attribut.

"_Mon meilleur souvenir_ est..."
"_Les vacances au bord de la mer_ sont..."


----------



## Micia93

Tu as grammaticalement raison, mais dans la contexte donné, je trouve étrange de dire "mon meilleur souvenir est les vacances ..."


----------



## snarkhunter

Pas moi.
Changeons de verbe : écrirais-tu "Mon meilleur souvenir restent les vacances", par exemple ?


----------



## Micia93

Non, tu as raison!  mais je ne change pas d'avis avec "être"; en fait, c'est à l'oreille que ça me gêne et comme il n'y a pas de différence entre "reste" et "restent", ça passe mieux


----------



## volo

Pourtant, si l'on mettait ''vacances'' avant le verbe, l'équivoque disparaîtrait:
''Les vacances au bord de la mer Noire sont (restent) mon meilleur souvenir d'enfance''


----------



## snarkhunter

Certes. Mais, dans ce cas, cela signifie aussi qu'on aurait inversé le sujet et son attribut : ce qui ne donne pas du tout la même phrase - d'un point de vue grammatical !


----------



## volo

Reste à savoir lequel des deux est le sujet de la phrase initiale.


----------



## Maître Capello

volo said:


> Reste à savoir lequel des deux est le sujet de la phrase initiale.


Question très pertinente puisqu'en effet c'est l'attribut qui débute la phrase dans l'exemple d'Artyome !

 Pour savoir s'il s'agit du sujet ou de l'attribut, il suffit de se demander si l'on peut rajouter _C'est … qui_ autour de ce terme ou si on peut le remplacer par un pronom.

_Mon meilleur souvenir d'enfance est/sont mes vacances au bord de la mer Noire.
C'est mon meilleur souvenir d'enfance qui est/sont mes vacances au bord de la mer Noire. _
_Il est/sont mes vacances au bord de la mer Noire. _
→ Le sujet réel est _mes vacances au bord de la mer Noire_ tandis que le sujet apparent _mon meilleur souvenir d'enfance_ est en fait l'attribut.

_Mes vacances au bord de la mer Noire est/sont mon meilleur souvenir d'enfance.
*Ce sont* mes vacances au bord de la mer Noire *qui* sont mon meilleur souvenir d'enfance._ 
_*Elles* sont mon meilleur souvenir d'enfance._ 
→ Le sujet est bien _mes vacances au bord de la mer Noire_ et l'attribut _mon meilleur souvenir d'enfance_.

Quant à l'accord du verbe, on le fait le plus souvent avec le premier terme, qu'il s'agisse du sujet ou de l'attribut, mais l'accord avec le sujet réel postposé est également possible. Selon _Le Bon Usage_ (§ 932, a) :


> Accord avec l’*attribut antéposé*.
> Au lieu de La pêche était son seul plaisir, on peut inverser les termes : _Son seul plaisir était la pêche_ ; cf. § 242. L’attribut ainsi antéposé détermine généralement l’accord :
> _Son lit *est* deux matelas par terre _(Balzac, _Lettres à l’Étrangère_, t. I, p. 553). — _Le lit ordinaire de M. de Pontchâteau *était* des fagots _(S.-Beuve, _P.-Royal_, V, 8). — _Le trait dominant de sa vibratile physionomie *était* les yeux _(Bloy, _Désespéré_, p. 196). — _Son vrai désespoir *était* ses mains aux doigts trop courts et trop larges _(J. Roy, _Femme infidèle_, p. 130). — _La vraie cause de son départ *fut* ses dettes _(Billy, dans le _Figaro litt._, 17 sept. 1955). — _La seule chose concrète que je voyais dans tout cela *était* les gâteaux sur le plateau _(Gary, _Promesse de l’aube_, p. 136). — _Le seul inconvénient *était* _[…]_ les droits de douane à acquitter _(Yourcenar, _Souvenirs pieux_, p. 38).
> 
> Comme les classiques, certains auteurs accordent le verbe avec le sujet postposé :
> _Un élément moins pur encore du club des Jacobins, *étaient* les Orléanistes _(Michelet, _Hist. Révol. fr._, IV, 9). — _Sa seule distraction *étaient* les visites fréquentes de M. de Serpigny _(H. de Régnier, _Mariage de minuit_, iv). — _La véritable proie de l’Injustice *sont* précisément ceux-là qui répondent à son défi _(Bernanos, _Grands cimet. sous la lune_, Pl., p. 406). — _Ce qu’il lui importe de noter *sont* les idées qui lui viennent en formules bien trempées _(Bourniquel, _Enfant dans la cité des ombres_, p. 114).


----------



## volo

Merci, Maître Capello.
Vos explications sont, comme toujours, d'ailleurs, archi-limpides!

Et la technique de la mise en relief est très efficace!


----------



## anavrin

Bonjour,
Voilà mon problème.
Un ami m'assure que le verbe s'accorde avec le sujet et non avec son attribut. 
Chose que j'entends, mais cela voudrait dire que la phrase correcte est :

Le dessert du jour *étaient* les îles flottantes.

Si c'est le cas, je ne compte plus le nombre de fois où j'ai lu le verbe accordé avec l'attribut du sujet, aussi bien dans la presse que dans des romans.


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonjour et bienvenue anavrin,

Pour moi : Le dessert du jour éta*it* des îles flottantes. Le sujet est dessert.


----------



## Roméo31

Bonsoir, 

Plus généralement, dans des phrases du type_ Son dessert était/étaient des fruits, _ "*l'usage normal est d'accorder le verbe avec le terme qui le précède."*_* >>> *_Son dessert* était *des fruits.
Si on inverse (= _Des fruits était/étaient son dessert_), on obtient : _Des fruits *étaient* son dessert.

_(Grevisse parle, dans ce second cas, d'accord avec l'attribut antéposé - ici :_ Des fruits. C_ertains grammairiens considéreraient  _des fruits_ comme sujet). Mais cette divergence de vues conduit au même accord pluriel.)

Il est plus intéressant à savoir que certains auteurs ne suivent pas cet usage normal et accordent donc le verbe avec le terme postposé. Ex. :_ Le reste sont des horreurs _(M. Proust).

Ajout compte tenu de la fusion des discussions :

Source : Maurice Grevisse et Michèle Lenoble-Pinson, _Le français correct_, n° 977 (*Etre + attribut antéposé)*, 2014 : cette source justifie le bien-fondé de la position ci-dessus.


----------



## Maître Capello

anavrin said:


> Un ami m'assure que le verbe s'accorde avec le sujet et non avec son attribut.


Oui, mais toute la question est de savoir lequel est le sujet réel et lequel est l'attribut réel.  Or dans votre exemple, le sujet apparent est en fait l'attribut réel et vice versa (cf. mon post #34 pour plus de détails). En d'autres termes, il faut comprendre :

_Les îles flottantes *étaient* le dessert du jour._

Quoi qu'il en soit, les deux accords sont possibles lorsque le sujet réel suit le verbe. 

_Le dessert du jour *était* les îles flottantes._ 
_Le dessert du jour *étaient* les îles flottantes._ 

P.S.: Bienvenue sur les forums, anavrin !


----------



## la fée

Donc, selon vous, Maître Capello, la phrase "Le sujet de cet article SONT les relations entre les parents et les enfants" est correcte? Merci.


----------



## Maître Capello

Les deux accords du verbe sont possibles dans ce cas, donc, oui, votre phrase est correcte.


----------



## Logospreference-1

Je ne conteste pas que le sujet réel est bien « les relations », mais je n'aime pas plus cet accord au pluriel qu'au singulier ; j'ai l'impression qu'il manque quelque chose aux règles qu'essaient de trouver les grammairiens, sans encore avoir identifié ce supposé manque :
(1) _Le sujet de cet article est celui des relations entre les parents et les enfants_ ou (2) _les relations entre les parents et les enfants sont le sujet de cet article _ne me soulèvent pas de question.
(3) _Le sujet de cet article est les relations entre les parents et les enfants_ ou (4) _Le sujet de cet article sont les relations entre les parents et les enfants _me posent toutes les deux question ; il me faut le parapluie des grammairiens pour les dire, alors qu'en (1) et (2) je n'en ai aucun besoin. Or je ne suis pas seul dans ce cas, ce sujet le prouve. Ne force-t-on pas un peu la langue ?

Une autre méthode pour s'assurer du sujet réel est de remplacer _être_ par son meilleur synonyme si possible :
(5) _Le sujet de cet article constitue les relations entre les parents et les enfants._
(6) _Le sujet de cet article est constitué par les / des relations entre les parents et les enfants. _
Aucun doute : le sujet réel avec _être_ est bien « les relations ».

La phrase de Proust citée par Grevisse (7) _le reste sont des horreurs _ne me rebute pas, mais j'ai l'impression qu'elle est tirée de (8) _le reste, ce sont des horreurs_.
Mais c'est curieux, car je n'aurais pas aimé (9) _le reste est des horreurs_, alors que (10) _le reste, c'est des horreurs_ me convient aussi bien que (8) _le reste, ce sont des horreurs_.
Encore plus curieux : (11) _Le sujet de cet article, ce sont les relations entre les parents et les enfants _me convient, alors que je viens pourtant de dire ne pas aimer (4) _Le sujet de cet article sont les relations entre les parents et les enfants, e_t que je n'aime guère mieux_ (_12)_ Le sujet de cet article, c'est les relations entre les parents et les enfants._


----------



## Carlo66

Bonjour, pourriez-vous me dire s'il faut dire

Ma spécialisation est les maths   ou bien
Ma spécialisation sont les maths.  

Je ne suis pas sûre s'il faut accorder le verbe avec "ma specialisation ou bien avec "les maths". Merci!!


----------



## arundhati

Bonjour,
Le sujet étant au singulier, le verbe doit être au singulier également.
On parlerait peut-être plutôt de "spécialité" ici, à moins que le contexte parle explicitement de "spécialisation".


----------



## Maître Capello

arundhati said:


> Le sujet étant au singulier, le verbe doit être au singulier également.


Il ne « doit » pas, le sujet réel étant en fait _les maths_. Les deux accords sont donc possibles, même si l'accord avec le sujet apparent est le plus fréquent.


----------



## arundhati

Disons alors que je préfère très nettement l'accord avec le sujet "grammatical". 
À part quelques cas, je trouve l'inversion maladroite. Question de fealing


----------



## Bezoard

Il n'y a pas souvent de solution élégante dans ce genre de dilemme. Il est souvent préférable de construire la phrase un  peu différemment,  par exemple, _ma spécialisation,  c'est _ (ou _ce sont_) _les  maths_, qui passe mieux.


----------

